# Another AC update



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

I wrote a thread the last time I went to AC about a jetty. There are several jetties at AC (The most popular being of course Vermont and Oriental Ave.) We went around to different parts including the inlet. We talked with the locals. Although One Stop is the best place for tackle at reasonable prices, you can get fresh clams at the boat yard. It is off Rhode Island Ave. Follow the road away from the beach until you arrive at the school. Go around the school and get back on Rhode Island. They will be on the left. $5 for a five gallon pail, or just offer them a few bucks for some.

Also I found a inexpensive place to eat. The food isn't bad and the place looks a little run down, but 2 of us ate for under $9. Mikes Deli on Atlantic Ave.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings PA Fisherman!

Did you catch any fish? Another good (and inexpensive) place to eat is the Irish Pub. Its on St James Place just one block off the boardwalk, with plenty of free parking. See:

http://www.theirishpub.com/html.htm

Thinking of hitting the T-Jetty this weekend (hey, only need one keeper for a limit!) The T-Jetty also gives up some nice stripers, so I may throw a salt clam out there, too. But I'd recommend green crab for the tog....


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

*We will have to meet up*

Thanks for the information on The Irish Pub. 
Unfortunetly no fish came around. There were others who caught Tog and Blue Snapper, but alas Harry and I came home empty handed this trip.

I am not going to be at the shore this weekend, I am headed to Cabela's with a friend. After that I am headed to Florida with family until Nov 8. I hope to get some fishing in at Port Charlotte before moving on to Orlando. After we get back maybe we can hook up for either type of fishing. I am game.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings PA Fisherman!

Sheesh! I'd give my right nut for a week in Florida right now....

Let us know how you make out down there (I assume you're going to try some fishing.) We'll talk when you get back. Between the two of us we should be able to come up with a spot where here's some fish....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

*Sure enough.*

Manayunk,

The tempatures are in the 90's and my family will be visiting relatives. I hope to get some fishing in.

Orlando advertised some guides for hire also. I am going to check it out.

We will get together. My motto "Have rod, will travel".


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings PA Fisherman!

If you book a guide, make sure you know what type of fishing you'll be doing ahead of time. The Orlando area has some great bass fishing, and you could catch the bass of a lifetime fishing with live shiners, but only if your guide uses that method. Most of the bass guides I know are tournament fishermen, and won't fish with bait. They seem to specialize in one kind of fishing.

When I fished Lake Gaston, NC in 1995 I hired two different guides. The first one believed in plastics, and he wanted to drag Carolina rigged lizzards across the bottom all day. The second guy was a run-and-gun hardbaits fellow. I learned a lot from both, but if I had to recomend one over the other, it would be the "run-and-gun" fisherman. (I think every bass fisherman should spend a day with a run-and-gun guide, just to see these guys in action!)

Yeah, I learned a lot from both -- but I caught my biggest bass fishing MY way -- a big shiner under a bobber. You can't beat live bait for big fish!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Amen Jake! My biggest bass came that way. My shiner was actually pretty dead and I just floated him out that way. Caught me a nice 13lb 8 oz monster on it! Big Bear Lake in Apopka FL!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Funny you should mention that. A few years back, BASS magazine did an article on floating DEAD shiners for big bass. Seems everyone is so "fixed" on having a lively bait, that they would throw half dead and used shiners over the side. Well, bass aren't completely dumb, and they started homing in on this new food source. Somebody happened to notice - and bang - a "new" fishing method was born!

For those who are not familiar with FL style shiner fishing, we're talking about Gold Shiners 10 to 12 inches long. Quite a mouthfull, even for Ol' Bucketmouth....

Sheesh, thiteen pounds plus -- I'd of had a fiberglass replica made up. I'm still trying to break the six pound mark for largemouths, but tough up here in Yankee territory (and REALLY tough now that I fish saltwater 90% of the time!)


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

funny you mention those huge shiners/milroach believe it or not you can catch them around here and trust me on this the bass here will inhale them as well as pike i love them under a tip up on onteelaunti or marsh creek . the first time i tried it my buddies thought i was nuts till a 7 #er came through the hole now we fight for them when some one catches one !!YOU GOTTA GIVE EM THE MEAT !!ZOOM:jawdrop:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2003)

*Any Recomendations?*

Manayunk Jake,

I will keep it mind for getting a "run and gun" guide. Can you recommend anyone either in the Orlando or Port Charlotte areas?

I found one I think is the lure type. Let me know what you think. 

http://www.a1bassguideservice.com/http://www.a1bassguideservice.com/


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings PA Fisherman!

Sorry about the late response. 

I was a member of B.A.S.S. at the time, and one of the membership services was guide referrals. Both of the guides I fished with were highly rated. Good guides are normally booked months in advance. The problem with FL is that every yahoo with a bassboat considers himself a guide. If you have time to contact the Chamber of Commerce, you may be able to get a list to choose from. Hopefully some will have web sites to visit.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings again, PA Fisherman!

I checked out http://www.a1bassguideservice.com. Some of the statements raised a few flags. They claimed they were "founded" by a Fishing Hall of Fame inductee, which indicates he's not there anymore. And they mentioned that they were featured as a B.A.S.S. destination. I read Bassmaster Magazine for years, and never heard of a guide service being a featured destination. (Lake Gaston, NC was a featured destination, which is how I picked that area to fish.) A lot of the spots they fish are top-rated FL waters -- chances are that one of these were the destination featured (probably Stick Marsh.) In addition, the "Outdoors Shows" they mentioned seem purely local, or regional at best. They may be an excellent service, but appear to be more of a "broker" for a gaggle of guides.

Sorry I can't be of more help, but I don't do much bass fishing anymore and have left B.A.S.S. Maybe somebody else on the board is an active member and can get a referral list for the Orlando area (if they still offer the service -- B.A.S.S. was sold by Ray Scott to Times-Warner a few years back.... )


----------

